

Integer Undefined Behaviors in Open Source Crypto Libraries - anon1385
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1054/#

======
DmitryNovikov
I am glad that it was brought to attention. I wrote about the shift
operations, but no one hears.

My article: Wade not in unknown waters. Part three -
[http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0142/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0142/)

My examples of errors in open-source projects:
[http://www.viva64.com/en/examples/V610/](http://www.viva64.com/en/examples/V610/)

